# Windows 10 drivers for Arcam rDAC?



## webwebster (May 24, 2020)

After multiple problems with a cheap Douk Audio [Chinese] usb DAC, I gave up and bought a used Arcam rDAC for a decent price. I have three computer systems at home: one for my work and regular use (a loaded MBP), one very basic Mac mini as a dedicated Plex music server located in the gardenhouse, and a Windows box that I use as a Plex video server that is also connected to my stand-alone music system (Pro-ject RPM TT with Cambridge Audio pre-amp, Jolida Glass FX tube amp and Tannoy 635 speakers). The box itself is a dual-processor ASUSTek Z8NA-D6C with Xenon X5670 CPUs @2.93 Ghz and 32 GB of ram. Because it's an old motherboard, no USB 3, but there are 4 USB 2 ports as well as 4 USB 1s. The OS is Windows 10 Pro.

When attached to the Windows box, the audio plays with clicks, pops and very frequent dropout. The sound, when there, is quite good, but the glitches make the experience untenable. I do not believe it is a problem with the DAC, as I have connected it to the MBP and it has played without issues. So it seems to me there must be an issue with the drivers: I received no drivers with the DAC, and the Arcam website offers no help for such an antiquated component. Windows 10, upon discovering the DAC, installs its generic usb audio drivers, and I believe therein lies the problem. I have interfaced with Microsoft Help to no avail, even after an hour of device sharing with a technician.

Can anyone here offer me any insights or guidance on how to resolve this issue? Are there Arcam drivers anywhere, or aftermarket drivers I can install? I know this cannot be my problem alone. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------

